# Sketchy input jack and speaker extension jack on Yorkville 200B



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all, I have a question about a new-to-me amp I just bought the other day. It's a 90's era blue-carpet Yorkville 200b 1x15 bass combo. 

Not my amp, but exactly the same: http://webpages.charter.net/kraugustine/yorkville_pics.htm

So buddy wanted $200 for it and mentioned it had a bad input jack, but I told him the best I could do this time of year was $140, which he agreed to. So I'm happy with that price, as I know this is a good SS amp. Bass player in an old band of mine used one and it always sounded great. So for $140 I think I did pretty well.

The only issues with the amp are the two jacks, the input on the front and the speaker extension jack on the back. The input jack works ok if the cord is super-tight, looped under the handle. Problem is any tiny bit of movement in the cord and the sound crackles/cuts out.










Now I don't know if the jack needs replacing or if it just needs its prongs bent and/or more solder applied to where it sits on the board. Have a look at these pics:



















When I plugged in an extension cab through the extension jack on the back of the amp, there was no sound at all. This is a pic of the extension jack.










Any ideas for either problem? I'm pretty good with a soldering iron, having installed pickups and wiring kits in several guitars over the years. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

A typical problem that matches those symptoms is that at least one of the solder connections from the jack to the circuit board is bad. Inspect those connections with a magnifying glass and for good measure re-solder all of them.
I've had success with that approach every time.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. That was the 1st thing I tried last night, and it didn't help. I thought it would wrk as one of the solder connections was very obviously no good. However the same symptoms persist, so I guess I'll just remove the jack from the board and solder a new one in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just replaced 3 jacks on a Fender M-80. Each kack had 9 frikkin' pins !!

Could you replace your existing jacks with "open" Switchcraft jacks....Just wondering if you you were going to do that or get the exact replacement jacks. If I had known how to sort out the wiring, I would have used open Switchcrafts.

Good Luck with it. too bad the resolder didn't fix it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I was bummed. I was thinking though if my local L&M doesn't have a replacement jack in stock I may just unsolder one of the effect loop jacks (never use them anyways) and do a switcheroo with the input jack.

I don't know about open jacks...that works though eh?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Caribou_Chris said:


> I don't know about open jacks...that works though eh?


You might want to wait to see if someone can *confirm* Yes or No on this question...specifically in reference your amp.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

All jacks are available off eBay, from 1 to 5 dollars each. There are only three wire points to solder, TRS, Tip Ring Shaft typically. Some have more internally like switching contacts but from the photo it just looks like a straight trs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> All jacks are available off eBay, from 1 to 5 dollars each. There are only three wire points to solder, TRS, Tip Ring Shaft typically. Some have more internally like switching contacts but *from the photo it just looks like a straight trs*.


That is what I thought. I dislike the style in of jacks in the photo. I had one on a cab that I bought...the plug would fall out.....all it needed was a bit of gravity 

cheers

Dave


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

I just finished removing the input jack, gonna head down to L&M to see if they have any replacements in stock. If not, off to eBay I go. Thanks for the input guys. I'll post again once the new jack is installed. Hopefully that will solve the problem (don't see why it wouldn't, unless I burned the traces off the PCB, which I don't think I did).


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Well L&M gave me a couple of input jacks (yes gave them to me, I was surprised/thankful) so I was able to replace both the input and extension speaker jacks. And...success! They work great, my heavy-handed soldering didn't burn any traces. 

However, now that the jacks are good, I notice of course that the pots are horribly scratchy, especially the volume pot, so I'm off to radio shack today to get this:

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/prod...nline&category=Audio+Cleaners&product=6404315

Should do the trick. And hopefully then I'll actually be able to use this friggin' amp.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, got the stuff from radioshack, sprayed it in all the pots, rotated 'em about 50 times each, and voila, no more crackling. The amp sounds really good, and it's loud as ****. Thanks to everyone for their input, much appreciated.

Here it is atop my Eminence Big Ben - equipped Traynor 1x15 cab. Shake yer foundations!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Caribou_Chris said:


> Well L&M gave me *a couple of input jacks *(yes gave them to me, I was surprised/thankful) so I was able to replace both the input and extension speaker jacks. And...success! They work great, my heavy-handed soldering didn't burn any traces.


Did L&M give you the identical replacement jacks or open style jacks? 
Just curious.

Congrats on getting the amp "up and going".....:bow: :rockon2:

cheers

Dave


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! L&M gave me two identical 6-prong plastic input jacks. I was of course ready to pay for them but the repair guy just said "merry christmas" and that was that.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

You can order the Yorkville Jacks Via any Long & McQuade store. 

find the most experienced guy on staff or the store amp tech and have him call 

Yorkville to get the part number... The Yorkville people are super helpful and 

always have parts like this in stock... 

the price will be dirt cheap too!

(OK so I typed this before reading the last POST ... just call me Kreskin)


----------

